# Lightbulb Snook Fly



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi, does anyone have a link to fly tying this pattern? I've tied stuff that is close to it, would'nt mind tying the exact one this time around. It's just a smallish white fly with loads of flash. Works great on the beach.
Tom Shadley from Mangrove Outfitters invented it, and for a year or so Montana Fly Co. was producing it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2019)

k-roc said:


> Hi, does anyone have a link to fly tying this pattern? I've tied stuff that is close to it, would'nt mind tying the exact one this time around. It's just a smallish white fly with loads of flash. Works great on the beach.
> Tom Shadley from Mangrove Outfitters invented it, and for a year or so Montana Fly Co. was producing it.


https://www.saltwatersportsman.com/gear/fishing-tackle/lightbulb ??


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

No, it's a small white fly...


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2019)

k-roc said:


> No, it's a small white fly...


Home with a sick kid, I got time to google -

https://www.fliesandfins.com/florida-fly-fishing-one-day-one-fly-six-species-of-fish/


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

always a solid fly for the box!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

Thanks for the vid, definitely pretty close to a lightbulb. Not sure why he puts pink in there tho? For the most part i dont use any weight on my snook flies for the beach. Usually its pretty shallow, the fish are on the bottom looking up.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Great looking small minnow bug... Should work well around docklights as well... Of course, from all my years as a commercial tyer I was thinking about ways and means of doing it faster - and making the fly a lot tougher -but I'm out of that game now... 

I'll be tying up some of them when I get past a bunch of leadhead orders...


----------



## FLFlyGuy (Jan 15, 2019)

I went two weeks ago to Everglades City and threw the same lightbulb for 3 hrs and caught probably 20-30 fish. All snook and redfish, mostly average size fish but that lightbulb was the ticket. I had to re tie my leader about 6 times but that lightbulb stayed strong the whole day. It’s now retired to my memory wall with some pictures


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

might have to tie some of these guys up!


----------



## Scrather (Mar 12, 2018)

Nice looking fly, it looks like it might be effective on white sand flats for bones etc.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

What hook sizes are y’all tying these in?


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

For the beach I like smaller ones, sz 1 or 2.


----------



## MrFred (Sep 8, 2020)

k-roc said:


> Hi, does anyone have a link to fly tying this pattern? I've tied stuff that is close to it, would'nt mind tying the exact one this time around. It's just a smallish white fly with loads of flash. Works great on the beach.
> Tom Shadley from Mangrove Outfitters invented it, and for a year or so Montana Fly Co. was producing it.


----------



## MrFred (Sep 8, 2020)

Here it is


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

Awesome!!


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick (Aug 26, 2015)

I tie something similar - "Flash Bang" - a clouser/Charlie hybrid. Marine green/Pearl polarflash wing, pearl polarflash tail with UV krystal flash, pearl bodi braid body with a wrap of clear rib,and a collar of chart. sanyo dubbing. Only problem is the polarflash wing can foul with a lot of blind casting - have to untangle it every so often.


----------



## GladesFlyFishing (Jan 17, 2020)

We also sell a tying kit for that fly. Mangrove Outfitters At-Home Fly Tying Kit


----------



## GladesFlyFishing (Jan 17, 2020)

lemaymiami said:


> What hook sizes are y’all tying these in?



Tom invented the Lightbulb to fish dock lights originally. There is both white and pink glow in it. It has evolved into a fly that we tie from size 6 to 2/0. I use the big ones for Tarpon and blind casting in dirty water. I throw it about 95% of the time now.


----------



## tunataker (Jul 8, 2018)

I can’t imagine tying a fly with mostly flashabou. It doesn’t look very durable especially when used from the beach. If it catches a nice fish who cares but I would probably add the flash surrounded by Super hair or something that can take more abuse.


----------



## GladesFlyFishing (Jan 17, 2020)

tunataker said:


> I can’t imagine tying a fly with mostly flashabou. It doesn’t look very durable especially when used from the beach. If it catches a nice fish who cares but I would probably add the flash surrounded by Super hair or something that can take more abuse.


Man, I don't know about that.I caught over 70 Snook on one before I lost it to a broken leader.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Nice fly, but easier to tie a Schminnow...


----------

